# Off Leash walk



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Good Morning all, I hope I havent ruined any future training, but a Friend and I went for a walk in a local park, this park has paved as well as not paved areas to walk. Sunday we walked the unpaved, I let Hunter off his leash. He did fantastic, he never moved more then 10 yards from me, unless a squirel or something came out. If I called out here, he would come check in, if I said come, he came right in front and sat, and when I called out heel, he ran right to my side, although he doesnt walk very well there with out a leash. Now for the cool part, and I know I shouldnt be suprised, but I thought it was very cool. 

Half way through the walk, we decided to go and get my friends kid from her sisters house, so we walked over and pick up her girl, and three others. Walking back we went back into the the unpaved trail, My friend and I were in the back when we just kind of turned away from the kids, playing with them of course, Hunter went and got them, and would not leave them until they caught up. He then made up the rest of the walk runging from the front of the group, to the back of the group. He is one smart pup. We only passed one person during all of this in the woods, I called him, sat him, adn stayed him, the person passed with out even a flinch from Hunter, he did great.

SO, theres my brag, he is 34 weeks, 1 day today..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a god boy! You've done a great job with him


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like he had a great time on the off leash hike.

Just a word of caution that was passed on to me. Do not let your dog herd people. 

I had a similar story to yours in that Dakota went into the water with a couple of my friends. I thought she just wanted to go for a swim, but the interperation was that 2 of the flock had seperated from the pack and what she was actually doing was herding them. I didn't have a problem witth i then, as I didn't see it as herding, but when I told this story I was told never to allow my dog to herd people.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I am going to have to pay attention to this. Thank you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for going off leash! This is a great opportunity to train our pups to learn it's also THEIR job to stay near. While they get tons more exercise than using a leash!

This is the fun I have out with my pups, offleash, in a SAFE location!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I will look at your videos later today, thank you for the links.


----------

